# t5 ho 4'



## N.E.wguy (Jul 16, 2013)

looking for best place to get a good price on a 4 bulb t5 ho or 2x2' if there is some better deal on the smaller looking for inexpensive is key


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 16, 2013)

Got mine from htgsupply for a good price.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 16, 2013)

Hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com
LH.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 17, 2013)

4' 2 bulb T5s with bulbs are $50 from HTG...  buy as many as you need...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 17, 2013)

ya probably just do that can't afford over a 100 for a 4 bulb atm


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2013)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> Hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com
> LH.




:yeahthat:

Save now to get the size you want and need, instead of buying more later with more shipping. I like the 4 bulb for veg in my 2x4 tent


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 17, 2013)

hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sun-blaze-54w-4ft-t5-fluorescent-strip-light-p-2062.html
20$ a stip. keep on adden em. 
Also find discount coupon codes up to 30% off. 
LH.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2013)

How big is your veg space?  Get a light to fit that space.  I got my T5s from HTG and have been happy with them.   They have pretty good prices on tubes, too.

I was in one of those Habitat Restore places a few months back and they had some T5 fixtures.  You could think about looking for a used fixture if money is tight.  You will probably still have to buy tubes, but they can be had fairly reasonably.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 17, 2013)

ya htg looks like a good idea, space atm is 4'Lx2'Dx Adjustable to needed height so figure 3'H is what it is now, may need to accommodate the satori for a month is what I am thinking and will clear the tent when they need the bigger light regardless of where what is in there is at in flower. unless you think i shoudl try to keep the satori under 3' from floor to canopy for 58 days pretty much may be able to make the veg space as tall as 5' but that would be max and require materials.

this is all to make the satori happy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2013)

I use a 4' 4 tube T5 in a 2 x 4 space just fine.

I would fim the Satori.  This keeps the height down.  I think that you should be able to keep them under 3' from floor to canopy.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 17, 2013)

ya 6 plants in a 2x4 is gonna be tough really need another flower tent lol


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 17, 2013)

1000bulbs.com *may* have them.  I haven't looked for a while but I think they carry them.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 17, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> 4' 2 bulb T5s with bulbs are $50 from HTG... buy as many as you need...



i called htg asked for free shipping on their 49.99 or wtv and they were just shipping me my new replacement ballast for my 1k, could only afford the 50 would have been a deal breaker if they tried to make me pay shipping  on it's way! love same day free shipping out of the blue  


thanks as always for all the info and options!


----------



## happydaze (Jul 17, 2013)

I just picked up a t5 ho 4 bulb for $75.00 shipped to my door. I've always looked for that exact fixture but never found anything in my price range, then last month on a lark I was amazonin' it up and they had it. 

Guess it's luck of draw! mojo for your search!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2013)

LOL--love Amazon!

Also love free shipping.  I think you will like the T5.  It was always so hard to keep the MH cool enough especially when running 24/7.  I loved it when I discovered T5s, many moons ago now.  They have the same lumens per watt as a MH, but run a lot cooler, spread the light a lot better, and have a lot lower profile.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 17, 2013)

damn i'm always on ebay figures lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh, I buy plenty off E-Bay, too.  When you live in a teeny tiny community with no shopping and with the price of gas, I depend on the internet a lot for the things I need.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 18, 2013)

ya i like ebay cause i can use paypal, i have to borrow all y investment funds so it's a better site for me amazon does not take bill me later either it's an ebay service i guess or owned by ebay


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 18, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> ya 6 plants in a 2x4 is gonna be tough really need another flower tent lol


 
I just chopped 25+ plants out of a 2' x 4' tent...   it all depends how big you want them....


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 18, 2013)

ya i see what you are both saying


----------



## deutsche420 (Jul 18, 2013)

what  does ho mean??


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

*H*igh *O*utput

or a suburbanite's significant other :stoned:

:rofl:


----------



## deutsche420 (Jul 18, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> *H*igh *O*utput
> 
> or a suburbanite's significant other :stoned:
> 
> :rofl:


lol thanks :rofl:


----------

